# Impossible lire PDF avec Safari !



## cflo (4 Août 2014)

Voilà un truc qui m'énerve depuis trop longtemps ! Quand un site internet renvoie vers un document en PDF, type facture, Safari affiche un écran noir.
Ma solution : rouvrir le site par Firefox. Mais je suis sûr que vous avez LA solution pour éviter ce désagrément.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2014)

cflo a dit:


> Mais je suis sûr que vous avez LA solution pour éviter ce désagrément.
> Merci d'avance !


par exemple lire les sujets existants là dessus*
et particulierement ceux correspondant à ton OS ou à la version safari inconnus
(d'ailleurs tu aurais dû posté dedans si l'aide proposée  ne suffisait pas)

*y en a même un listé en bas
(et d'autres)


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2014)

Je dirais même qu'il y a un paquet de messages sur ce problème.


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2014)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis au moins 2 ans avec plusieurs machines et même en faisant des clean install. J'ai fini par abandonner et accepter de devoir ouvrir le pdf depuis un autre navigateur :râteau:

Si tu trouves une solution partage là avec nous


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

étrange , il me semble pas que je rencontre ce problème 

avez vous un exemple que je test ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)

Ceux qui ont des pb de lecture des pdf, vous n'auriez pas installé PDF Reader d'Adobe?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

Moi j'ai juste installer Abode Flash Player


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2014)

nifex a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème depuis au moins 2 ans avec plusieurs machines et même en faisant des clean install. J'ai fini par abandonner et accepter de devoir ouvrir le pdf depuis un autre navigateur :râteau:
> 
> *Si tu trouves une solution partage là avec nous*



Il y a un paquet de messages ainsi que des solutions, mais je reviens de vacances et je n'ai pas encore assez de temps pour faire une recherche.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Moi j'ai juste installer Abode Flash Player



Oui mais toi tu n'as pas de pb!!!

Je parle à ceux qui ne peuvent pas afficher leurs pdf dans Safari!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Il y a un paquet de messages ainsi que des solutions, mais je reviens de vacances et je n'ai pas encore assez de temps pour faire une recherche.



il suffit de taper dans le module de recherche:
Safari pdf noir

pour trouver par exemple ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mavericks-visionnage-pdf-safari-1234786.html


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2014)

[Mode humour ON]
Hé ho *r e m y*, là je bronze sur ma terrasse et pas envie de faire une recherche pour les autres 
[Mode humour OFF]


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)

T'inquiète!
J'ai retrouvé tes réponses précédentes donnant la solution... (Y a pas de soleil chez moi)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> [Mode humour ON]
> Hé ho *r e m y*, là je bronze sur ma terrasse et pas envie de faire une recherche pour les autres
> [Mode humour OFF]


y a une recherche?

P'taiiiingue  , si faut faire une recherche avant de poster mais où va -t-on?
( je sais pas , donc je vais chercher)


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Ceux qui ont des pb de lecture des pdf, vous n'auriez pas installé PDF Reader d'Adobe?



Je crois que oui il est installé. Il a du s'installer en même temps que la Creative Cloud d'Adobe... Ce serait lui le fautive ?

EDIT : Là je suis sur mon MBP où j'ai fait une clean installe il y a 1 mois et je n'ai installé que Photoshop et pas toute la suite CC. Et là enfaite sa fonctionne l'ouverture des PDF avec Safari...

Du coup le problème sur mon Mac Pro pourrait bien venir de là... Je dois regarder dans les plugin de safari pour le désactiver si il est installé ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)

lis les solutions indiquées sur le fil dont j'ai mis le lien plus haut.


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> lis les solutions indiquées sur le fil dont j'ai mis le lien plus haut.



Merci beaucoup, c'est effectivement ce qu'il semble m'arriver. J'ai mis un signet sur la conversation pour tester cela dès que je serais au bureau. Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## cflo (5 Août 2014)

En enlevant les plugins d'ADOBE de ma bibliothèque, je peux maintenant lire les PDF sans problème sur Safari.
Un grand merci d'avoir répondu à mon appel et d'avoir réglé la question. 
D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir profité du tuyau. Même si la question avait été déjà posée, c'était bien de la faire ressurgir des entrailles du forum


----------

